# Couple more from today



## crimbfighter (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been trying to DIY a diffuser for my speedlight on my macro rig, and I'm into version 1.1 now. I think it makes quite a difference, but I think I need to extend the length of the cone I built to concentrate the light a little more. Here were the results from the test run today. It was so bloody hot out, I was constantly dripping sweat all over my camera. I can't imagine that much salt water is good for it 

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 17, 2015)

These look great to me! Can you photograph the diffuser you made?


----------



## Arpit96 (Jul 18, 2015)

These look terrific!
Especially the 3rd and the 4th one.
I hope you might help us in doing DIY diffuser by giving short instructions.


----------



## Jasii (Jul 18, 2015)

No 3 & 4 are my pick.
Yes that DIY sounds interesting.
Jasii


----------



## zamboknee (Jul 18, 2015)

Very nice. Please show us your DIY diffuser


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Before I started reading replies, I already tore down my current one to start improving upon it.. I'll post some photos of the Mark III version once I have it put back together.


----------



## knswee (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice shots 

ken


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Aug 7, 2015)

Amazing. Superb shots.


----------



## LilyBee (Aug 13, 2015)

Well done


----------

